# Advice



## DarylH (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, this really isn't a taming or bonding question per se, Olaf is extremely friendly and people oriented. He already steps up to come out of the cage on day two of being home and also eats millet from our hands. I am looking for advice for a child who is scared of a bird. Our youngest daughter had a bad experience with a female that we had. The female bit her extremely hard and drew blood. We are not forcing contact with Olaf, but she is terrified of him. I have shown her that he won't bite, and she has watch him preen the hair on my arms. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to proceed, should we just let it go and hope that eventually she will grow more comfortable around Olaf?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's worth remembering that while you have Olaf bonding to you at the moment, being so new to your home, there can be a level of passiveness in this early stage- put simply, Olaf might be stepping up and eating from your hand because he is frightened. 

Until Olaf has bonded with you properly, after a longer amount of time, I wouldn't try and push him onto your daughter. 
She will adjust better if she is able to take things at her own pace. 
My niece is also frightened of birds after a pigeon got into her school classroom. 
Whenever she visits we go and see the birds. She was frightened by them being in their cages at first but with time and letting her go at her own pace, she would happily sit in the room, with the budgies being out and flying around. 

It really comes down to common sense. 
Being exposed to Olaf daily, not interacting, just being near him, and seeing you interact will calm her fears. 
You should only try and get her to interact with Olaf if she wants too. Don't try and force it. 
it's also worth explaining to her just how small and vulnerable budgies are and how very big she is to them and that the biting response was because they were frightened by her, not because they want to hurt her or are 'mean'.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:goodpost:
Therm has given you every bit of sound advice I would have offered. :blue pied:

At this point, it is important to take thing slowly with both Olaf and your daughter.

Also, remember that when Olaf reaches puberty, he will become more independent, and may go through a bit of a "bitey" stage at that time.*


----------



## DarylH (Feb 18, 2017)

thank you, that is kind of what I figured.


----------

